# CM Master Case 5 Pro Nvidia Edition



## Danzig (Dec 11, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Case: CM Master Case 5 Pro
Psu: Cooler Master GX 750w
Mb: MSI Z87 M
Cpu : Intel 4790 K
Cooler: Raijintek Triton 280
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133 mhz 16 gb
Vga: EVGA GTX 780 ACX
Hdd: Ssd Samsung 840 evo 500 gb + WB blue 2 tb

*Mods:*
Fluo green paint on motherboard , vga , case front and upper panel , ram.
Bitfenix sleeved cable green
15 cm blue led strip 
Fans
Front: 2x Corsair SP 140
Up: 2x Corsair SP 120
Back: Lepa Casino 120
All blue

I hope you like


----------



## Heaven7 (Dec 22, 2015)

I do like!  Nice, clean setup. A pic of the whole MB itself would be a nice addition to the gallery. My favorites are the green cables and the fan at the back. Very good job - 8/10.


----------



## Danzig (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you so much Heaven


----------

